# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  (tanya) Berapa list harga barang2 kebutuhan ikan koi

## koruakisoda

Dear kois-ers sekalian

saya ingin menanyakan harga2 kebutuhan ikan koi dari kolam sampai filter maupun makanannya dll.
saya ingin memprediksi harga filter yang murah tapi bagus jadi saya memohon bantuan para suhu2 sekalian untuk membantu saya untuk memasang beberapa list harga barang atau media filter atau makanan sampai kolam mungkin dari semen,keramik(warna),cat,media makanan ikan dan media tumbuhan, media dasar kolam, media filter,pompa aerator, dll merek apa yang bagus dan harganya .
mungkin ada inputnya dari para suhu2 yang sudah berpengalaman dan pernah membeli mana yang baik dan tenntunya murah  ::  hehe.
makasih banyak atas masukan dan kuncinya dari om2,tante2,dll   ::   ::

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koruakisoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koruakisoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniel99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koruakisoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniel99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## faulina

> Originally Posted by faulina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by koruakisoda
> 
> ...


Ok, makasih atas sarannya,..

Salam hangat,
Faulina 
www.gampang-ingat.com

----------


## faulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## endi1999e

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

